# ~~The BIGGEST Have YoU Ever THREAD~~



## FragileDoll

Okay, It goes like this: I ask a question: Have you ever jumped off a roof? You anwser and ask another one. Ask questions related to pregnancy, TTC/WTT, DTD (oh yes, the personal ones too to make it more fun) and anything you can think of. We love you anyway, even though we are completely innocent ourselves. }> 

First question: Have you ever made up a fake excuse to cancel a date with someone because someone nicer asked you out?


----------



## almostXmagic

yes, but not because someone else had asked me out. what happened was this guy asked me out in front of a ton of people and i didnt want to look like a jerk so i said yes :dohh: called him later and told him i couldnt because i had cheerleading practice :haha:

have you ever cheated on a boyfriend?


----------



## dontworry

have you ever cheated on a boyfriend?
Never, but I have been "the Other Woman" - not very proud of that one, but it didn't last and the girl actually forgave me. Must be blessed!

Have you ever gotten so drunk that you've blacked out, and not been able to remember what happened?


----------



## FragileDoll

Haha - I answered the question below me and realized after my post that it has been answered already.

^^No - I never got drunk. Although I have asked DH several times but my DH wont allow me to. :rofl:

Next: Have you ever worn high neck or fully covered clothes just to hide your hickey? :rofl:


----------



## kiki04

Yes I have! :rofl:

HYE- threw up on the floor while sitting on the toilet? :rofl:


----------



## Kiki1993

Dam, the other Kiki beat me to the the question haha, uhm no i end up turning and throwing up in my bath :haha: ... Coz i'm classy that way Lol

Next question;
Have you ever screamed during a scary movie ... like proper AHHHH!


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

I feel I should answer both! Of course the answer is YES!

HYE "swallowed"? :haha:


----------



## comotion89

yes lol love it!!!! 90cal per pop hahha

have you ever wet yourself in public!!


----------



## brownlieB

Yes I was pregnant and sneezed at work! My pelvic floor wasn't as strong as I thought!

Have you ever been caught in the loo (number 2) with no paper?


----------



## comotion89

hahahha many times had to wait for the coast to be clear an make a dash to the next cubicle hahaha 

have u ever stopped taking bc to get preggo without the oh knowing??


----------



## MissCherry15

Noo but then again havent been on birth control since 16 lol

Have you ever faked an orgasm with your current partner?


----------



## comotion89

no first guy to ever make me orgasm !!!

have u ever thought a baby was ugly but said aw aren't they cute to their mums face :D


----------



## Becksies

Yes - but how on earth would you tell someone their baby is ugly lol.

Have you ever been walked in on whilst DTD by a family member?


----------



## comotion89

lmao I guess that's true hah, and yes my mum and his little brother who's 4, awkward!!!!!

have you ever had a golden shower :p?


----------



## Becksies

God no!

Have you ever...told a partner his penis was big when you knew full well it wasnt? lol


----------



## comotion89

you should try it it's awesome hah!! and yes lol "ah no baby your sooo big mmm " liessss haha

have u ever called out someone elses name in bed


----------



## mwah_xx

lol - nope never called out anyone elses name (does yes you're the daddy count lolol!!!! joking!)

HYE - fallen asleep in the middle of DTD?! :blush:


----------



## Becksies

mwah_xx said:


> lol - nope never called out anyone elses name (does yes you're the daddy count lolol!!!! joking!)
> 
> HYE - fallen asleep in the middle of DTD?! :blush:

I actually have done this :blush: not my fault he was rubbish!! LOL

Have you ever DTD in a public place (bit more conservative for the shy girls lol)


----------



## mwah_xx

LOL - I fell asleep too, he wasn't best impressed when he had to shake me awake and my first question was, oh is it over! LOL!

Yes I have DTD in a public place (on more than one occassion :blush:)

HYE - pretended to do something different in order to pull someone? i.e. I used to pretend I was a hairdresser, one of my work colleagues used to pretend he was an injured footballer :rolleyes:


----------



## FragileDoll

Haha yes! I always keep pretending a dumb politician who is interested in acting and has no sense of politics.

Have you ever played strip monopoly/poker?


----------



## I Love Lucy

Nope, I can't say that I have.

HYE - told a guy he was good at sex when he really wasn't.


----------



## Mrs_T

Yes! (Not my OH though!)

HYE: Asked someone when their baby is due and received the answer "I'm not pregnant!"?


----------



## almostXmagic

yes! to be fair i was 11. i didnt know enough to keep my mouth shut. :rofl: so embarrassing! 

have you ever been in public and not realized your period had leaked through your pants?


----------



## I Love Lucy

No, before I got on BC my AF cramps were so unbearably painful there was no mistaking it's arrival. 

HYE - Lied to your significant other.


----------



## lilysmum2

yes Ive lied! (it has to be done!)

Have you ever....DTD in a swimming pool.....?


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Probably but it was likely just a little white lie, I can't think of anything big and juicy that I lied about in the past. 

HYE - gone skinny dipping?


----------



## kiki04

Yup when I was a teenager....

HYE- hit someone (oh) out of anger?


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

I've never hit him but I have kicked him!

HYE literally had a roll in the hay?!


----------



## kiki04

Yup and its itchy and pokey....like bad!!!!!!!!! :rofl:

HYE- scratched your bum then sniffed your fingers? :rofl:


----------



## almostXmagic

no, but iv had someone else ask me to sniff their fingers (and i did) not having known it was after they scratched their bum :sick: i was about 9 or ten.

have you ever traveled over seas? if yes, then where?


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

I've been to Thailand, Australia and New Zealand :D

HYE talked dirty on the phone to someone?


----------



## kiki04

I have done dirty texting....does that count?

HYE given yourself food poisoning from your cooking?


----------



## dontworry

Nope, never given myself food poisoning but have definitely had it from plenty of restaurants!

Have you ever clogged the toilet at someone else's house and not had a plunger to help you out? Hahahah


----------



## chickenchaser

Yes at my mother in laws I blamed the DH :haha: It was a very old toilet and it was always happening in my defence, but still a bit embarrassed about it, bless him he happily took the blame.

Have you every won the lottery?


----------



## FragileDoll

Nope, I wish I could. I'm regularly purchasing lottery tickets. :wacko:

Have you ever had a dress malfunction in public?


----------



## dontworry

Other than having a bleed-through while on my period, none that I can remember... However, bleeding through your clothing is MORTIFYING!! Worse than a nip-slip, I think.

Have you ever dined and dashed?


----------



## Chai_w

lilysmum2 said:


> yes Ive lied! (it has to be done!)
> 
> Have you ever....DTD in a swimming pool.....?

since no one answered your question, yes and it was magnificent except that it was a public pool at night time and some wierd guy was walking his dog behind the fence and kept looking over at us :haha:

and to answer above me, nope can't say that i have but i have gone to a shopping place drank an orange juice while walking around and not paid for it, but it wasn't my fault lol peer pressure i was told that i had to...that's my story and i'm sticking to it lol

have you ever had sex on a pool table?


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Nope never had sex on a pool table.

HYE laughed so hard your peed your pants?


----------



## MummaErin

Lol. Once, in my defence I was busting and OH decided then was the time to tickle me and poke me in the bladder 

Have you ever look at someone and thought.. how did you get laid enough to have a child? >.< I know imma cow.


----------



## cowboys angel

LOL YES

HYE...done bondage?


----------



## comotion89

Yes :D love it haha 

Hye had a three way !???


----------



## cowboys angel

comotion89 said:


> Yes :D love it haha
> 
> Hye had a three way !???

YES! Really enjoyed it.

Ever...used a strap-on on your male OH? (I know there's a few dads on here somewhere lol)


----------



## FragileDoll

cowboys angel said:


> comotion89 said:
> 
> 
> Yes :D love it haha
> 
> Hye had a three way !???
> 
> YES! Really enjoyed it.
> 
> Ever...used a strap-on on your male OH? (I know there's a few dads on here somewhere lol)Click to expand...

:rofl: :rofl: 

No, I haven't. My DH do not fancy it. :rofl:

Have you ever been forced into having sex?


----------



## cowboys angel

Yes...several times...

HYE...used an online sex site?


----------



## FragileDoll

Yes - Well actually watched porn with DH. :blush:

Have you ever worn the same undergarments for 3 days in the row?


----------



## xarlenex

Nope - I don't like wearing underwear as it is :dohh:

HYE - had sex in a work place?


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Hell yeah! Me and DH used to work in a pub together soooooo :blush:

HYE accidently flashed someone?


----------



## MsB

Ha ha yes many times! I used to share my room with my sister and I regularly flashed her after drunken nights out! 

HYE been seriously jealous of a family members pregnancy?


----------



## wanaBmummy

nope but then again no one has been pregnant in my family recently.

have you ever...had sex using the other 'way in' when you've been on your period?


----------



## kiki04

Nope I do it the "normal" way when on af ;)

HYE- gone sky diving?


----------



## MrsGruffalo

Nope. I'm too scared of heights!

HYE got yourself completely lost and needed to ask for help?


----------



## Bambina

yes but embarassing as it is. It was in a train station. :blush:





Have you ever laughed so hard you have wee'd yourself a little?


----------



## cowboys angel

Only since having a kid

HYE...walked out on a bf/gf after a fight for longer than a few minutes?


----------



## FragileDoll

Erm - Yes, I do that all the time. :blush:

Have you ever got arrested?


----------



## dontworry

Never been arrested. However, my friends call me the "Bad Luck Charm" because if I get in the car with you, you're pretty much guaranteed to get pulled over... I swear, I don't do anything and I don't make people speed or anything!! Lol

Have you ever wet the bed (as an adult)?


----------



## brownlieB

No never as a child either have you ever lost your bikini top jumping out the pool?


----------



## lilysmum2

Yes :( haha

Have you ever....Tripped and fell and pretended that it didnt bother you?


----------



## MrsGruffalo

Yes, in front of 500 15-18 year olds!

Have you ever broken something then blamed someone else?


----------



## MsB

ha ha yeah I have, right in the middle of Shrewsbury town centre I was running and my shoulder bag slipped and wrapped around my ankles and I feel face first I have never jumped up so quickly (after untangling myself), highly embarrsing! 

EDIT! Ha ha Mrs Gruffalo we must have answered at the same time! So ill answer your Q too lol! Yes I once smashed a family airloom and blamed my baby sister, not my proudest moment but I was only 11!

HYE fancied someone you shouldnt have?


----------



## chickenchaser

No There is only 1 man for me.

HYE Been so happy you have cried?


----------



## Yorky

oooh can I play?

Yes, if I laugh really hard I cry.

HYE....damaged furniture then tried to cover it ?


----------



## FragileDoll

Yorky said:


> oooh can I play?
> 
> Yes, if I laugh really hard I cry.
> 
> HYE....damaged furniture then tried to cover it ?

Oh yes - I accidentaly broke a vase while cleaning and make it look like it was before by keeping the broken pieces on each other. :rofl:

Have you ever been so drunk that you kissed a person of the same gender?


----------



## comotion89

weren't drunk lol but kissed a girl! didn like it 

HYE ate something that fell on the ground/floor


----------



## Bambina

No my mum is such a clean freak and taught us never to do it, so we never did.
If it was in a packet not open then yeh because it's not contaminated.

HYE thought of something funny and started laughing out loud in the presence of others?


----------



## ducky1502

Yup.... do it ALL the time. If I ever explain it then no one else finds it funny of course lol.

HYE tried to fart quietly but fail miserably? :rofl:


----------



## comotion89

hahaha yes , then when I turned around and went urgh Nathan (my oh) lol bless him he always takes the blame

HYE faked illness so your oh didnt go out with their friends?


----------



## FragileDoll

Haha - yes many times.

Have you ever puked on your OH/DH's favorite shirt?


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Nearly! He was drunk one night so I played catch up and had 6 shots of sambuca... in around 20 minutes...

HYE cleaned something so much you broke it?


----------



## FragileDoll

Yes - I broke my younger brother's toy while cleaning it, but it was long back.

Have you ever used OH/DH's credit card without him knowing?


----------



## Bambina

hehe no, we don't believe in using credit cards.

i have borrow some money out his bank account and then had to put it back. I left my bank card at home and there was some lovely shoes in town i could resisit.

HYE Used a fake ID and then forgotten what your new name was?


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Nope, never got a fake ID but did have to come up with fake names before when out with friends and had some guys hitting on us. I kept forgetting my fake name so finally reverted to saying my name with 'Jo' which my name practically is!

HYE Prank phone called someone and got caught?


----------



## comotion89

Joannaxoxo said:


> Nope, never got a fake ID but did have to come up with fake names before when out with friends and had some guys hitting on us. I kept forgetting my fake name so finally reverted to saying my name with 'Jo' which my name practically is!
> 
> HYE Prank phone called someone and got caught?

congrats on your BFP :D woo woooooo !!!!


----------



## comotion89

and yes lol so embarassing burst out laughing n hung up as they were saying "it is u Gail!!??"



HYE: bought a sex toy


----------



## Ein_85

Yes several, I personally recommend the blue bunny portable, quiet, and waterproof :thumbup:

HYE: pretended to have a boyfriend/girlfriend just so people would stop trying to set you up?


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Hell yeah!

Better edit that too slow :haha:

Only on a dancefloor to get blokes to leave me alone!

HYE peed in a public place when anyone could see you?


----------



## brownlieB

Yeah :blush: my friend was taking ages over ordering her Kebab and i really needed a drunken wee and imo they're the worst so my other friend walked me off to a "quiet" bush!!

HYE given oral sex then asked for something after once OH is in a good frame of mind?


----------



## comotion89

no need to ask lol ! legs are always akimbo when he's round haha :D

HYE: dated/slept with someone of a different ethnicity?


----------



## FragileDoll

Nope - DH was my only BF. 

Have you ever slapped or got into a physical fight with your OH/DH's ex?


----------



## MrsGruffalo

No, he only has one, and I've never met her- they were together YEARS before we met.

HYE borrowed something from a friend with no intention of giving it back?


----------



## dontworry

Woops - answered at the same time!!

Yeah, I'm sure I have. I can't remember an exact item though...

Have you ever caught your OH pleasing himself?


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Nope never caught... but did find the bottle of lube on the computer table and a box of kleenex once! haha I asked him how his day was? lol

HYE Spilt a glass of red wine (or something that stains) at someone else's house?


----------



## Chai_w

no lol but then again i dont like him to have to do that i prefer to get to service him myself :haha: :thumbup:

HYE pee-ed in a public pool while people were next to you?


----------



## orion

HA! Brilliant question, and yes...when I was 13 and it was a school swimming lesson, I was so scared of putting my hand up and asking whether or not I could go to the toilet in front of everyone I just went!!

HYE deleted phone numbers on a boyfriends phone because you didn't like that person??


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Yeah :blush: but I don't think he noticed...

HYE ever stolen money from your Mum's purse?


----------



## FragileDoll

Erm...yes. :blush::blush: But hey I was getting late for school. 

Have you ever spanked a kid just because he is a spoiled brat and annoying you to death?


----------



## comotion89

yup :D , Im a strongng believer of smacking kids, I used to get hit with the slipper or belt haha and best believe my kids will be getting a smacked bum if they cross the line!

HYE fainted in public??


----------



## MissCherry15

Yes ive fainted in public :( xx 

HYE had sex in public and been caught? x


----------



## cowboys angel

Nope, no one caught us :D

HYE...forgot to run errands but say you did them and hurried up to do them the next day?


----------



## nomadlife

haha yes :haha:

HYE walked straight into a door in a public place?


----------



## MissCherry15

Haha yeah tooo many times. Even in to lampposts and windows xD

HYE fallen asleep at a wedding? xx


----------



## dontworry

Nope - haven't been to enough weddings to have the opportunity to fall asleep. :( 

Have you ever stolen something, intentionally, from a store?


----------



## Ein_85

once it was a pack of gum and I was like six...

Have you ever gone into a person's bathroom and then snooped around?


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Hell yeah! I'm terribly nosy!

HYE phoned in sick to work and later got caught?


----------



## Chai_w

hahaha no, you have to be sneeky about it...

HYE kicked OH out of bed?


----------



## cowboys angel

Every morning for work.

HYE..........made yourself sick eating sweet stuff...and then kept eating?


----------



## Bambina

many occassions when i was younger. 

Have you ever saved a piece of chewed chewing gum and started chewing it again later?


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Ewww not that I can remember... though maybe when I was younger. A lady at work keeps her gum on her desk to chew later... so nasty lol.

HYE streaked in public?


----------



## MissCherry15

Haha yeh, fun times lol xx

HYE just sat back and not done the housework on a day you really really should x


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Everyday!

HYE told a friend she looks great when she REALLY doesn't?


----------



## Ein_85

Once and I really regretted it!

HEY...faked an orgasm?


----------



## FragileDoll

Ahh, no! I never orgasm during DTD, only during foreplay/oral and those are real ones. :rofl:

Have you ever tried buttering your OH/DH for something you want so badly?


----------

